

Ask HN: Great Book for learning PHP? - dawie

I use the pragmatic guys for learning new languages. They don't have a title on PHP though. Can anyone suggest a great PHP book or tutorial?
======
drgath
I read a lot of books, and many of the PHP books are so-so. "PHP in Action" is
the best one I've personally read. [http://www.amazon.com/PHP-Action-Objects-
Design-Agility/dp/1...](http://www.amazon.com/PHP-Action-Objects-Design-
Agility/dp/1932394753)

Avoid the "Teach Yourself in X Minutes" books. That's where I learned from
too, but feel there are much stronger entry points.

------
christo16
I learned PHP from this book:

Sams Teach Yourself PHP in 10 Minutes ([http://www.amazon.com/Sams-Teach-
Yourself-PHP-Minutes/dp/067...](http://www.amazon.com/Sams-Teach-Yourself-PHP-
Minutes/dp/0672327627/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287979666&sr=8-1))

------
gexla
The docs at the PHP site are actually really great with examples, comments and
a tutorial style intro for everything PHP. I would just go through those docs
and try out the examples. Otherwise, just get to work coding, you will learn
faster that way.

------
Kudose
I really like the CORE series of books, i.e. Core PHP

I also build stuff and learn at the same time, which means a forum comes in
handy. Check out PHPBuilder, I am on there if you need help.

